# any place else to hang out



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

is there any other places one can go and hang out...
will be leaving here as the pop ups wanting you to pay to be here are getting so bad,,,,,it is annoying...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have never seen a pop up to join I have been here free for a year now.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Only time I get the pop-ups about joining is when I don't log in..... 
Other than that I was told ice is thick enough for fishing - that was just after the DEC put out a warning bout ice having to be 3-4 inches thick before venturing out on it... don't figure.....


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never gotten a pop up about joining, either. Have you said anything to a mod? Maybe they could do something about it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

driftwood said:


> is there any other places one can go and hang out...
> will be leaving here as the pop ups wanting you to pay to be here are getting so bad,,,,,it is annoying...


I don't get pop ups.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My son keeps my computer up and running. I don't know a lot about them but do know he has installed "AD-BLOCKER" so maybe that's why I have never got a pop-up in the 18 months I have been here.

Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

DW I will e mail you a couple links tomorrow. Sites for tractor people and hunting people mostly.

 Al


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I use Mozilla for a browser with an Ad blocker add on. I never see ads.


----------

